# @ Alle; kauft euch kein Fifa 14 für den PC!



## Lunica (21. Juni 2013)

*@ Alle; kauft euch kein Fifa 14 für den PC!*

Hallo,

habt Ihr schon den neusten Schwachsinn von EA mitbekommen?

"FIFA 14 - Durchschnittliche PC-Hardware zu schwach für die Ignite-Engine
Laut EA Sports ist die Hardware eines durchschnittlichen PCs derzeit zu schwach, um die neue Ignite-Engine in FIFA 14 zum Einsatz bringen zu können." 
FIFA 14 wird am PC daher mit reduzierter Grafik erscheinen.

Nur zur Info: Für Fifa 13 reicht selbst eine sehr alte HD4XXX Grafikkarte zwecks Ultra & 1080P Einstellung.
Fifa 14 ist grafisch kein Quantensprung. Paar Details hier, paar Details dort. Unterm Strich kein Spiel das auch nur annähernd an Crysis 3, Metro LL oder Skyrim etc. herankommt.

EA (der schlechteste Konzern der USA seit zwei Jahren in Folge) möchte hier mit Fifa 14 anscheinend die Konsolenversion pushen. Von daher bin ich der Meinung das sich am besten keiner die PC Version holen sollte damit EA mit dieser Art der 0815 Portierung ordentlich auf die Fresse fliegt.

Ich Empfehle als PC Fifa Alternative den PC PES (Pro Evolution Soccer)!

Hier ein Bericht zu PES 14
http://www.pcgames.de/Pro-Evolution...-FOX-Engine-Gameplay-und-Animationen-1072496/


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2013)

Es kann in der Tat sein, dass viele PCs, bei denen Fifa sonst immer lief, mit der neuen Engine überfordert sind - und dass auch manch ein PC für das neue PES dann nicht mehr reicht - denn grad Fußball-Spiele werden auch von sehr vielen als quasi einziges "richtiges" PC-Game gespielt, unter den Fifa/Pes-Spielern sind daher sicher mehr absolute Gelegenheitsspieler als bei allermeisten anderen Vollpreis-Games, und von denen haben viele PCs, die alt sind oder zwar nicht sooo alt, aber nie als "GamerPC" galten. 

Aber trotzdem sollte es doch möglich sein, dass die neue Engine auch mit älteren PCs noch passabel geht, dann halt mit nicht so vielen Details...

Aber ich bin so oder so PES-Käufer.


----------



## Lunica (21. Juni 2013)

Ja dann soll sich EA verziehen und einen fähigeren wie Konami (PES) nachrücken lassen.
Dann könnte EA die PC Version nämlich gleich ganz bleiben lassen.

PES 13 zu 14 sieht auf jeden Fall vielversprechender aus wie FIFA 13 zu 14.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKbqkYfl08w

.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2013)

LOL, ich kauf mir doch kein PES. Ich bestell mir trotzdem Fifa-14 vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

Also in heutigen Zeiten, wo sich die Spieler nach Hardware-Boxern wie "Crysis 3", "Battlefield 3 bzw.4" sehnen, ist das schon ein sehr schwaches Argument. Was soll an Fifa14 immens hardwarehungrig sein ? Ein fotorealistischer Rasen ?!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also in heutigen Zeiten, wo sich die Spieler nach Hardware-Boxern wie "Crysis 3", "Battlefield 3 bzw.4" sehnen, ist das schon ein sehr schwaches Argument. Was soll an Fifa14 immens hardwarehungrig sein ? Ein fotorealistischer Rasen ?!


 ALso, nicht dass ich gut finde, aber ich kann die Gedanken von EA nachvollziehen: es geht darum, dass grad bei so nem Fußballgame extrem viele Leute zuschlagen, die ansonsten wirklich rein gar nix mit "richtigen" Games am Hut haben. Klar: wer auch so was wie Crysis und BF spielt, bei dem reicht der PC locker. Aber es gibt wirklich viele, deren einziges Game außerhalb von 2D- oder Browsergames so was wie Fifa ist. Wenn EA da jetzt ne Analyse gemacht hat, zB bei Onlinematches, wer dort welchen Grafikchip nutzt, dann könnte es durchaus sein, dass zB 20% der Spieler keinen ausreichenden PC haben für die neue Engine - wir wissen ja nicht, wie anfordernd die ist. Selbst wenn die "nur" mindestens eine Nvidia 540 oder AMD 6450 voraussetzt oder vlt auch einfach nur "mind Quadcore mit 2GHZ", ist das für viele der Gesamtheit von Fifa-Spielern schon zu viel. 

Und ob man dann als Firma entscheidet "dann müssen diese Leute halt leider aufrüsten" oder ob man sagt "wir wollen möglichst vielen der aktuellen Spieler als Kunden behalten", das bleibt natürlich der Firma überlassen... blöd für Leute mit ausreichenden PCs, gut für Gelegenheitszocker.

zB auch bei CoD: die haben jahrelang die gleiche Engine benutzt sicher AUCH, damit Leute mit nicht so guten PCs weiterhin die neueste Version kaufen können - und jetzt kommt (endlich) mal ne neue Engine, die aber 100pro bei manch einem nicht mehr laufen wird. In Foren seh ich zB ja auch immer noch viele Leute, die "endlich" mal aufrüsten wollen und bis heute mit nem Intel E4200, 2GB RAM und einer Nvidia 8600 GT rumgurkten   oder ich hab auch sehr oft schon bei Notebook-Kaufberatungen speziell für ganz preiswerte Modelle (400, max 500€) den Wunsch gehört, dass 2-3 sehr alte Games und auch Fifa laufen sollen - für das aktuelle Fifa reicht dann sogar ein 400€-Modell, aber bei ner neuen Engine vlt nicht... ^^


aber wer weiß, vlt. sind die auch nur zu faul oder wollen die Konsolen stärken


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber wer weiß, vlt. sind die auch nur zu faul oder wollen die Konsolen stärken


 Nicht nur vielleicht, beide Fälle treffen wohl sehr wahrscheinlich zu.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe der Threadsteller macht dann auch einen auf, um uns vor der nächsten Grippewelle zu warnen. Wäre sinnvolller. Was Videospiele angeht, reicht mir mein eigener Sachverstand völlig aus.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> LOL, ich kauf mir doch kein PES. Ich bestell mir trotzdem Fifa-14 vor.


 Aus reinem Fanboyismus oder basierend auf anderen Gesichtspunkten?


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2013)

Dieses Jahr werde ich mir nur PES 2014 holen. Ich kauf mir doch kein PC Spiel mit alter Engine, wenn man auf den Konsolen die neue bekommt. Das wäre so, als würde man in einem Restaurant die Reste von gestern aufgetischt bekommen, während andere leckeres frisches Essen bekommen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr werde ich mir nur PES 2014 holen. Ich kauf mir doch kein PC Spiel mit alter Engine, wenn man auf den Konsolen die neue bekommt.


 
das ist leider falsch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist leider falsch.


 
Ich meinte natürlich die neuen Konsolen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr werde ich mir nur PES 2014 holen. Ich kauf mir doch kein PC Spiel mit alter Engine, wenn man auf den Konsolen die neue bekommt. Das wäre so, als würde man in einem Restaurant die Reste von gestern aufgetischt bekommen, während andere leckeres frisches Essen bekommen.


Ich würd eher sagen, das ist so, als würde man in seinem Stammlokal das gleiche wie immer bekommen, was ganz okay ist, aber die Küche könnte viel mehr leisten - und das machen die auch, allerdings nur für die Gäste in einem neuen Anbau ans alte Lokal, für den man Eintritt zahlen muss 

Oder als würde es neben der BluRay ein neues Format und somit auch neue Player geben, und auf BluRay kommt der neue zB Bond oder StarTrek oder Spiderman usw. nur in DVD-Qualität raus, auf dem teuren neuen Gerät kommt der Film in BluRay-Qualität - also eine Qualität, für die ein BD-Player ja reichen würde.


----------



## svd (21. Juni 2013)

Witzig, dass sich der PC dieses Mal selbst auszubremsen scheint. 
Zur Abwechslung nicht der alten (bzw. noch aktuellen) Konsolen, sondern des "Mindestanforderungs Systems" wegen. 

(Oder es ist noch immer bequemer, einfach von der 360 zu portieren... )


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juni 2013)

Ist doch eh egal, wie man's jetzt macht.

Wenn man's kauft, gibt man die Message "Die PCler geben sich mit der ollen Engine zufrieden." und beim nächsten Mal wird's wieder so gemacht.

Wenn es plötzlich keiner mehr kauft, denkt sich EA: "Die PCler wollen das Spiel ja eh nicht, also bringen wir's in Zukunft nur noch für die Konsole raus.

Zumindest ist das mein Gedankengang bzw. meine Fantasie, was in EA-Chefsesselwärmerköpfen so vorgeht.

Ich werd's mir nicht kaufen, aber das eigentlich nur, weil mich Fußballspiele ohnehin nicht besonders interessieren.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also in heutigen Zeiten, wo sich die Spieler nach Hardware-Boxern wie "Crysis 3", "Battlefield 3 bzw.4" sehnen, ist das schon ein sehr schwaches Argument. Was soll an Fifa14 immens hardwarehungrig sein ? Ein fotorealistischer Rasen ?!


 Ja genau, verstehe ich auch nicht.


xD


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also in heutigen Zeiten, wo sich die Spieler nach Hardware-Boxern wie "Crysis 3", "Battlefield 3 bzw.4" sehnen, ist das schon ein sehr schwaches Argument. Was soll an Fifa14 immens hardwarehungrig sein ? Ein fotorealistischer Rasen ?!


 Battlefield 4 und Fifa 2014 haben nicht unbedingt die gleiche Zielkundschaft.


----------



## Lunica (22. Juni 2013)

Das beste "Soccer" Spiel ist eh Mario Strikers

Super Mario Strikers - Chain Chomp Teabagging - Episode 29 - KoopaKungFu - YouTube

Vom Gameplay/Spielspass Faktor her gesehen haben da  weder FIFA noch PES eine Chance


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Das beste "Soccer" Spiel ist eh Mario Strikers
> 
> Super Mario Strikers - Chain Chomp Teabagging - Episode 29 - KoopaKungFu - YouTube
> 
> Vom Gameplay/Spielspass Faktor her gesehen haben da  weder FIFA noch PES eine Chance


 
Solche Spiele sind zwar vom Gameplay her sicher klasse Spiele und machen sicher auch sehr viel Spaß, aber das sind reine "Spaß-Fussballspiele", die kann man mit realistischen Fussballspielen wie FIFA oder PES nicht vergleichen.
Bei einem FIFA oder PES möchte man ja mit den echten Fussballern spielen und ein realistisches Fussballspiel haben und keine Fantasiefiguren 

Ich hab mir neulich bei gog.com mal VR Soccer 96 (war hier damals als Ran Soccer bekannt), sensible World of Soccer 96/97 und Sensible Soccer 2006 geholt. Mal gucken, wie die heute noch so sind. Dank gog.com ja auch auf neueren Systemen spielbar.

Ich hab ja eh zwei große Leidenschaften: Eines ist am PC zocken und das andere ist Fussball.  Kaufe daher auch sehr viele Fussballspiele, nur von FIFA hab ich nicht alle, das kaufe ich mir meist nur alle paar Jahre, was aber vor allem an der Politik von EA liegt. Wenn hier z.B. auch wieder die neue Engine auf den PC kommt, dann werde ich auch wieder ein neues FIFA kaufen, so lange wird eben nur PES gespielt.
Ich find's vor allem sehr schade. Ich hab z.B. auch FIFA 13 und obwohl ich eher PES zugeneigt bin, muss ich sagen, dass es echt kein schlechtes Spiel ist. Vor allem hat man ja in den letzten Jahren gedacht, dass die PC Benachteiligung endlich vorbei ist, weil man die gleiche Engine auf dem PC brachte. Und jetzt bei der neuen Generation fangen sie wieder damit an


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ALso, nicht dass ich gut finde, aber ich kann die Gedanken von EA nachvollziehen: es geht darum, dass grad bei so nem Fußballgame extrem viele Leute zuschlagen, die ansonsten wirklich rein gar nix mit "richtigen" Games am Hut haben.


Da kann man doch wie bei sehr vielen Spielen einfach eine automatische Ermittlung der Performance des PCs einrichten und die grafischen Details anpassen, dass gibt es bei einigen Spielen, damit wäre das kein Argument mehr.

Gerade bei einem Fußballspiel müsste die Performance eigentlich sehr gut optimierbar sein, da es zum einen nicht besonders viele Texturen sind und zum anderen auch keine wirklich große Spielwelt.

Das einzige wäre, wenn man alle Zuschauer sehr detailliert und unterschiedlich darstellen würde bzw. auch mit verschiedenen Animationen, dass könnte zu Leistungseinbußen führen.


----------



## Lunica (24. Juni 2013)

Also Battlefield *4* (Alpha) läuft auf einem Mid-Range PC mit 40 FPS in Ultra@1080P.
Bei einer Einstellungsmischung aus High/Ultra bekommt man garantiert 60 FPS.

Fifa 14 würde in Ultra & AA & Downsampling vermutlich mit 200 FPS laufen.

Die Meldung von EA deutet somit nur darauf hin das die PC Version von Fifa 14 hingeschissen wurde und man dies damit umschreibt das der PC zu langsam wäre... ha...ha...ha...
Fifa 14 sollte von PC Games zerfetzt werden damit sichs ja niemand kauft.

Fifa 14 Fazit: PC Optimierung mangelhaft - Nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Also Battlefield *4* (Alpha) läuft auf einem Mid-Range PC mit 40 FPS in Ultra@1080P.
> Bei einer Einstellungsmischung aus High/Ultra bekommt man garantiert 60 FPS.



wenn wir als mid-range das bezeichnen, was derzeit durchschnittlich in den haushalten so herumsteht, dann ist das mit absoluter sicherheit falsch.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn wir als mid-range das bezeichnen, was derzeit durchschnittlich in den haushalten so herumsteht, dann ist das mit absoluter sicherheit falsch.


 Naja, die Frage ist ja, ob man nur Spiele-PCs (also PCs, die auch tatsächlich intensiver fürs Zocken benutzt werden, also nicht nur für Facebook Spiele usw) oder alle PCs als Grundlage nimmt.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, die Frage ist ja, ob man nur Spiele-PCs (also PCs, die auch tatsächlich intensiver fürs Zocken benutzt werden, also nicht nur für Facebook Spiele usw) oder alle PCs als Grundlage nimmt.


Ist doch vollkommen egal, beim PC kann man nach der Installation einen automatischen Test der Hardware durchführen lassen und die Grafikeinstellungen dementsprechend voreinstellen. 

Sogar bei einem Free-to-Play Spiel wie Neverwinter gibt es dieses soweit ich mich erinnere, also kann man dies wohl auch bei einem Vollpreisspiel erwarten.

Und selbst wenn es stimmen sollte, dass aktuelle PCs die Leistung nicht erbringen könnten, irgendwann werden sie es mit Sicherheit können und dann soll man mit einer schlechteren Grafik spielen, nur weil es damals nicht die Hardware gab?

Für so etwas gibt es einfach kein Argument, außer man will wie bereits erwähnt die neuen Konsolen künstlich attraktiver machen. Kann man ja tun, aber dann soll man es klipp und klar sagen und nicht irgendwelche dämliche Märchen erzählen.


----------



## Lunica (24. Juni 2013)

Zu mindestens könnte man die PC Version von Fifa 14 mit der 0815 Grafik in nativen 4K spielen... XD


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn wir als mid-range das bezeichnen, was derzeit durchschnittlich in den haushalten so herumsteht, dann ist das mit absoluter sicherheit falsch.


 
Das sind aber dann doch PCs die nur zum Arbeiten genutzt werden, damit zockt doch niemand wirklich. Wer PC Spieler ist, der rüstet auch ab und zu auf oder kauft sich einen neuen PC.
Und gerade die Fussballspiele haben immer sehr niedrige Anforderungen. Ein FIFA 13 kannst du selbst mit einem 5 Jahren alten PC noch mit 60 fps in den höchsten Einstellungen spielen. Da langweilt sich doch jeder PC.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Zu mindestens könnte man die PC Version von Fifa 14 mit der 0815 Grafik in nativen 4K spielen... XD


 


xDD, ja genau^^


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das sind aber dann doch PCs die nur zum Arbeiten genutzt werden, damit zockt doch niemand wirklich. Wer PC Spieler ist, der rüstet auch ab und zu auf oder kauft sich einen neuen PC.



was ist denn "wirklich zocken" bzw ein "pc spieler"? 
du wirst mir doch wohl zustimmen, dass es auch unzählige leute gibt, die auf laptops spielen, die nicht einmal eine dedizierte grafikkarte haben. 
wenn das für dich keine zocker sind - ok. zur zielgruppe von fifa zählen sie wohl trotzdem. 
der "zocker" mit desktop-pc, der dir offenbar vorschwebt, leistet sich vermutlich alle paar jahre eine neue grafikkarte und/oder cpu. - das sind die typen, die sich in einem forum wie diesen rumtreiben. 
nur ist das dummerweise wohl eher eine minderheit oder zumindest mal nicht die große masse. 



> Und gerade die Fussballspiele haben immer sehr niedrige Anforderungen.



das mag ja sein.
vielleicht (!) ist die ignite engine, die ja bekanntlich nicht nur auf fußballspiele ausgelegt ist, tatsächlich so gebaut, dass sie "mehr" erfordert. ich spekuliere ja auch nur, so ist es ja nicht. möglicherweise setzt sie zum beispiel nativ auf dx 11 auf, wer weiß? 

worin ich mir allerdings zu wirklich 100% sicher bin, das schreibe ich mittlerweile zum dritten mal oder so: es wird garantiert KEINE EINZIGE next-gen-konsole mehr verkauft, nur weil fifa 14 auf pc keinen gebrauch von der ignite engine macht. von wegen "starthilfe" und so.


----------



## Lunica (25. Juni 2013)

> nur ist das dummerweise wohl eher eine minderheit oder zumindest mal nicht die große masse.



Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen / Downloadzahlen von den Spielen ansieht die einen "stärkeren" PC voraussetzen dann gibt es da schon eine große Masse.
So klein ist der Anteil also nicht.

Außerdem legt Nvidia und AMD zu Grafikkarten Spiele bei.

http://sites.amd.com/de/promo/Documents/never-settle-multi-bundle-offer-landing_DE.html

http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-games/metro-last-light/where-to-buy

Die Statistik von EA ist vermutlich genauso fehlerhaft wie Origin.
Ich hoffe EA wird bald Teil von Steam denn deren Eigenkreationen sind ganz einfach Schrott.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen / Downloadzahlen von den Spielen ansieht die wirklich einen starken PC voraussetzen dann gibt es da schon eine große Masse.
> So klein ist der Anteil also nicht.


 
wo finde ich diese zahlen?


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Witzig, dass sich der PC dieses Mal selbst auszubremsen scheint.
> Zur Abwechslung nicht der alten (bzw. noch aktuellen) Konsolen, sondern des "Mindestanforderungs Systems" wegen.
> 
> (Oder es ist noch immer bequemer, einfach von der 360 zu portieren... )


 
Nöö das ist schlichtweg das Pushen der Konsolenversion. Weil man an der naturgemäß mehr verdient. Das Spiel zieht EA doch schon seit Jahren durch.


----------



## Lunica (26. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wo finde ich diese zahlen?


 
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Te...Island/cach/Tom Clancys The Division/nv13.jpg


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Te...Island/cach/Tom Clancys The Division/nv13.jpg



dass diese grafik die frage nicht beantwortet, ist dir vermutlich selbst klar.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2013)

Als ich den Titel gelesen habe, musste ich unweigerlich an "REVOLUTION!!!" denken. o,o 
Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, was er/sie sich kauft und was nicht. ^^


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (3. Juli 2013)

EA-Spiele werden sowieso nicht mehr gekauft, also jedenfalls nicht von mir


----------



## vandewolf (8. Dezember 2013)

...kann man mit der PC-Version online gegen einen Freund mit der PS-Version spielen?
Ist das alles ohne Probleme möglich?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Januar 2014)

vandewolf schrieb:


> ...kann man mit der PC-Version online gegen einen Freund mit der PS-Version spielen?
> Ist das alles ohne Probleme möglich?



Nein, das ging noch nie


----------

